# Topomax and the Amen Clinics



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone know about the Amen Clinics using Topomax to treat dp/dr? Topomax is also an anti-epileptic like Lamictal, Tegretol, etc. but it doesn't have the rash side effect like the other ones. The Amen Clinics specficially deal with brain problems/disorders and from their website, they seem pretty legit and are doing some good work. Anyone with information about the clinics and their use of Topomax please let me know! Thank you!!

Heather


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Im on 75mg of it right now and climbing along with 200mg lamictal 1.0mg klonopin 20mg zyprexa and i aint feeling much if anyone knows the dose there using too with the topamax that would be helpful ... the only side effect heard to watch out for is kidney stones no rash


----------



## UGK17 (Oct 16, 2006)

I went and had a brain scan done at the Amen clinic in Newport Beach California. they reccomended lamictal which i am on right now. im on 50 mg right now but i will be slowly incresing to about 200 i think is what the doctor said.


----------

